# What is the registration breakdown of poodles?



## gnewport (Dec 2, 2009)

I can find that poodles are number 8 on the AKC list, but what is the breakdown in actual numbers...number of Toys/Minis/Standards...just wondering, thanks.

gnew


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

That is a great question! I'm guessing that Minis and Toys make up the lion's share. I still run into people who have never seen a Standard. It happened at the paint store the other day. The guy could not believe Delilah was a poodle. (What the heck else would she be? She's cut into a Continental).


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

ahahhaaaaaa, oh my Cbrand , LMAO - I can not stop laughing ound: !!!!

For some reason I got very clear "visual" of the whole situation and knowing your "matter-of-factly" personality ha ha- I could imagine your face LMAO !!!

This is hilarious - maybe he thought you are just some "crazy lady that likes making silly hairstyles" on unsuspecting poor curly retrievers ahahahaaaa....

Oh boy - thanks for the laugh :becky:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I got the same thing with Harry the other day going into Lowes. This man wanted to stop and pet him and said "oh I didn't know poodles came this big." I just smiled and said "yup they do.":doh:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Got to agree with you its amazing how many times I've had the wow they are so big are they a poodle. Which is at least better then someone thinks that they are a doodle as they didn't know poodles came that big :doh:


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

cbrand said:


> That is a great question! I'm guessing that Minis and Toys make up the lion's share. I still run into people who have never seen a Standard. It happened at the paint store the other day. The guy could not believe Delilah was a poodle. (What the heck else would she be? She's cut into a Continental).


When I was at the dog show this past weekend, a lady came up as I was grooming and asked what he was. I told her that he was a poodle, and she said she didnt know they grew to be that big! LOL hes smaller, but not tiny and only 46.6 pounds ( I weighed him the other day) 

It happens alot, although I am seeing more and more standards in my area.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I get told almost daily that "I didn't know you could get poodles that big!" lol. Though it doesn't help that the first thing they see of Paris is her head popping over the half door, which makes her easily able to lift her nose and give my chin a kiss. lol.

I once had a guy actually tell me that Paris was NOT a poodle, cos poodles do NOT get that big. I mean, obviously, I was wrong.... :doh:


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

ha ha ha those are some hilarious stories! I get the same thing where people are suprised that he's a big poodle. I have only seen one other poodle in my area and it was an apricot. I wish i had some Spoo buddies around for Mister.


----------



## bunni (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi. I'm new here but not to poodles. I've found that at least half the people who think they have toy poodles actually have miniatures. It creates a lot of confusion and I think it adds to the mania over "teacups". Most people don't realize how small a toy poodle really is.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats so funny! I have found in our are of VA, no one has even heard of a miniature...they just know that there is a "big poodle" and "really tiny poodle" lol. I have found it soooo difficult to find miniature breeders as well. I have seen almost all standards and in California, mostly toys ( and lots of BAD toys..."teacup" and otherwise)


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think that's a problem w/ a lot of toy breeds and many of the oversize dogs were often sold as teacups. You can't trust a breeder who sells their dogs as teacups, IMO. I personally love my teapot Maltese, lol. (He's adopted, I didn't buy him.)

I think I'm going to email the PCA and see if they have that info, I'm really curious to know the break down.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Dianne and I run into that all the time. We take the spoos out at least once a week. So many times we have been asked what breed they were; and more than a few guessed doddles!! My goodness! And we have had our share of those who had no idea that they came 'THAT BIG'. We seem to do an awful lot of educating when we take them out in public but that is a good thing. They are great ambassadors.

Harley...I love your avatar!! LOL_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you so much! I need to retake it now that he's been bathed, lol!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

What we get all the time is that they are the biggest poodle they've ever seen and then I explain that they are infact fairly young, 17 week old, puppies and will probably get to about 50+lbs, then people always ask if they are doodles. I have to explain that doodles are in fact generally half spoo (giant poodle) and if they exclaim that they didn't know there were such big poodles I am forced to explain that the standard poodles are the original size and that the other smaller sizes were developed from the big poodles. Some people have walked away saying that im full of it etc but some have been impressed with my boys. I have to admit spoos are just plain impressive myself...especially mine


----------



## markfsanderson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Mutant Poodles from Mars!*



cbrand said:


> That is a great question! I'm guessing that Minis and Toys make up the lion's share. I still run into people who have never seen a Standard. It happened at the paint store the other day. The guy could not believe Delilah was a poodle. (What the heck else would she be? She's cut into a Continental).


Yeah, I get that too . . . "I've never seen a poodle THAT big!" My most memorable was with my Mastiff male years ago . . . Some guy at the PetSmart counter looked and asked "... Is that one of those uh, uhh yeah Mastedon dogs?" No, I replied, that's a hairy-ass ancient elephant - this is a 'Scarpathion Swine Hound'. I just couldn't help it . . . :sarcastic:
Mark, Jamie and The Poodle Gangsters!


----------

